# JAAS Verständnisfrage



## sirair (28. Feb 2014)

Hi,

JAAS ermöglicht eine rollen und quellcode basierte Zugriffskontrolle. Kann ich aber auch auf Applikationsebene sagen, dass nur bestimmte User die Applikation nutzen können.
Ich weiiß bisher nur, dass man Resourcen schützen kann.


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Feb 2014)

Was wäre der Unterschied zwischen Ressource und Anwendung?


----------



## sirair (28. Feb 2014)

Ressource wäre konkret eine Datei oder eine bestimmte Seite.
Mit Anwendung meine ich, wenn ich bspw. mehrere Applikationen habe, dann möchte ich sagen wenn die Applikation X mit dem LoginModul Y geladen wird, dann erlaube Zugriff nur für eine bestimmte Gruppe an Usern. Ist das möglich?


----------

